# Big Snake...



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

OK, I know you can't believe everything you see online, and there are digital imaging tools out there that can make you appear to be doing anything with anyone. But I received this picture from my Grandmother in Nebraska.

The statistics in the email say this bad boy was killed in Gibbon, NE. It measures 9'1" (I believe that part) and weighs 97 pounds (I don't believe that part). I don't think the gentleman presenting that monster could hold up 97 pounds with that tool, whatever it is.

This fella (the snake) has eaten a few prairie rabbits in his time.

Randy


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That is a mighty big snake. Maybe it's just a real small guy.

I agree with you. Don't think he could hold up 97 pounds that easily. Those farm boys are pretty tough though.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Steve Irwin would think it is a "beau-tee-ful snake".









Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Steve Irwin would think it is a "beau-tee-ful snake".


I believe he'd say, "snyke." Or something like that.

Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Yup, thats a big one.
Prolly goes 50 pounds.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Being snakes are all muscle and the snake is very possibly as long as it looks (no photo editing) I would believe it was 97 lbs...easily... I had a 4' ball python and it was about 25lbs. I wouldnt doubt it at all of the size and weight. If you look at how he is holding the pole, his left hand is the fulcrum and is also being supported against his body, his other hand is just supporting the handle. The firm grip is holding some serious weight.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

All I can say, is I'm glad it's him holding it and not me. Of course there is only two kinds of snakes I don't like, live ones and dead ones.

Tim


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This picture had been floating around the internet for awhile now. I have seen it several times with different discriptions. Looks like a Eastern Diamondback to me and yes they grow that big.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hope there's not one livin' in the TT underbelly. Seems from another thread there could be almost anything down there!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That sure is a big snake
Might get some boots out of it

Don


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I had to see that right before going to bed...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

While on the subject of snake stories, I thought I would relate one....
Back a couple of years ago, the DW called me at work in a panic. There was a snake in the garage. Fortunately, my work at that time was only about 10 minutes from home. Upon arrival, I find a 5 gallon bucket sitting upside-down in the garage with some stuff on top for weight. They had managed to trap it under the bucket. So the fun part was lifting up the bucket and determining what type of "snyke" (a little Steve Irwin, there) it was. It was a 4-5' Speckled King Snake. Totally harmless, but impressive looking ("beau-tee-ful"?). Since I had to return to work anyway, I just put it in a box, set it on the front seat of my truck, to take back with me to work for "show and tell". The box had a lid on it, but it wasn't really secured very well, so the snake stuck his head out from under the lid. Well, once that happened, there was no way to get him back into the box, partly because I was driving down a very busy 4-lane street at the time. He slithered on out of the box, into the floor, and decided that up inside the dashboard was the place to be, so that is where he went. Now bear in mind, I was driving in traffic, so I had to maintain, shall we say, a certain presence of mind here, and not get too excited. (I don't know, but for some people I would suspect that would be difficult to do with a fair-sized snake crawling around in the cab of their truck while driving.) When I arrived at work, he was no where to be seen, safely hiding up among all the vents and wires and such. Being a hot summer day, I simply rolled up the windows, left the engine running, with the heat turned up full blast. I went inside for a few minutes, and when I returned to the truck, Mr. Snake decided up inside the dash WAS NOT the place to be now. A little too toasty for his taste. He slithered down to the floor again, where I apprehended him. After show-and-tell at work, I turned him loose in a field next to our building. So that is my snake story.

Bob


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't want to offend anyone or their grandmother, but I am about 98% positive that this snake was not captured in Gibbon, NE. There are a few places in Nebraska where there are rattlesnakes, but there are no diamond backs here. I suppose since Gibbon is only ten miles from the interstate and there being plenty of out of state traffic rolling by there is a slim chance, but I doubt it. The landscape looks right, but the picture could have been taking in OK or TX as well. Snakes do not grow that large in climates that they have to den up for up to five months out of the year. Of course the other reason I doubt it is that there has been no press coverage of it. There isn't much to talk about around here, so something like this would make the newspapers and local news broadcasts. Of course since the Huskers play their first game of the season on Saturday, everybody has been concentrating on that, and maybe it was deemed not as important as who the third string punter is this year.

There was an email circulating a couple of weeks ago that stated there was 23 foot aligator swimming with a deer in its mouth in a lake by Columbus, NE. I did a search and found an urban myth website that had the same picture on it with about 5 different version of it. The Columbus Telegram is now running a contest to name the aligator as a spoof.

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, Don...you are right. Here is the snopes article. Texas always gets the credit for things like this.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/txsnake.asp

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great story Bob!

You know, they may taste just like chicken...
But they always give me gas!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

TMI, Doug, TMI!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks like a nice pair or two of boots to me.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> All I can say, is I'm glad it's him holding it and not me. Of course there is only two kinds of snakes I don't like, live ones and dead ones.
> 
> Tim


Tim,

How did you get that irrational fear of snakes?














What has a snake ever done to you?

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Never called it a fear......just don't like 'em. Long as they leave me alone, I'll leave them alone.

Tim


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Looks like a nice pair or two of boots to me.


I'm with you Andy! and DH of course, no thanks to snakes for me either!

I have to laugh at all these urban legends...who has the time to make this stuff up?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> You know, they may taste just like chicken


Tastes more like gator to me.

Mark


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Just another reason I love AK, gotta deal with bears and 'squito's, but no snakes!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

mik0445 said:


> Just another reason I love AK, gotta deal with bears and 'squito's, but no snakes!!!!


I'll take a snake







and a whole herd of skeeters over a bear anyday!!! 
(just zip your lip PDX Doug when you read this)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I'll take a snake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But?... But?... But?...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Never called it a fear......just don't like 'em. Long as they leave me alone, I'll leave them alone.
> 
> Tim


That's me too. Live and let live, I say.

Bill


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Yuck, yuck and triple yuck. I say, the only good snake is a dead snake. If he stays away, he lives.
Can't stand a lizard either. Just snakes with legs as far as I'm concerned!

Darlene


----------

